# MG ZR 160 SQ install



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

Hy for all.

I introduce my audio Sound Quality system on may car

First the car it's MG ZR 160 based on the Rover 25 Uk ( UK cars).

on exterior are past several stages on painting and has a Cadamuro Design kit .
It's wah blue , white whit Blue 2 times and now it's Snow white ( color from a mazda company).

on sound the first system was next :
speaker FOCAL Uopia 165w (model 2005) 
amplif Audison Vrx 6.420
HU Pionner Premier P9 whit DSP 
subwoofer JL 12 w6v2
batery Stinger sp -800

on sound deadening i use Dynamat xtreme and Stinger a lot.

some pictures whit sound deadening


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

this it's final products after first modification


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

not long after I changed almost all audio system in :
HU: Piooner Premier P9 +DSP

Speaker : Focal Utopia Be no 7 (new model) 3 way 
Subwoofer : Focal Utopia 8" and for real subwoofer 2 x focal kpower 18" 
amplif : Focal Dual Monitor ; 2 x Focal Dual Direct 1 xFocal Fp1.800
batery : kinetick hc 2000 end optima yellow 55 v 
and more cables.


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

a lot of pictures ar lost (a cracked hard disk drive)_

in final it's look like this :







































.


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

Not for long. I have a new system to work consisting of 2 Mid-bass BRAX matrx 6.5" on the door, a mid-range in the dash (there still listening) Scan-speak, Morel; Seas ;Focal Utopia and tweeter BRAX Grahpic Pro.
amplifiers and HU remained same including subwoofers just going to be one of 18 "in the back and in dash one small.

I am waiting to remove all Sound Deadening from floor and roof and going to change all whit second skin and improve all these areas with their products.
after many hours of listening and adjust and some competition,
I decided to change certain parts of the system.

The first was to exchange Mid-Bass 6.5 Focal Utopia "(not down long enough in frequency and they lacked the Kick) whit two Mid-bass speakers 6.5" BRAX Matrix on each door.
Besides this change we've worked to strengthen the door with new layers of Mats and some solution very similar to Spectrum, and of course the famous rings of MDF of 0.78 ".

Rings

































plastic door panel


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

fixing and building a door panel with 2 speakers
























































After that I stretched the material as the basis to put fiber glass


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

application of fiber glass


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

Between the door panel and a metal part of a building of negative foam to prevent creation of an enclosure between the two sides and prevent appearance of unwanted
acoustic waves.

strengthen the door with new layers of Mats and some solution very similar to Second Skin Spectrum . Brax eXvibration


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

Put a new layer mats.
























Solution similar whit Spectrum in thick ½ inch . Brax eXvibration


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

after we finished construction and positioning door panel, 























I went to finishing Fiber Glass Putty And Standox rapid putty


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

application and sanding, operation repeated several times to get a surface as the right.


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

after these operations have door panel dressed in black leather


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

all as a result of hours of listening and various mid-range speaker test. I decided to change dash and mid-range to make an enclosure that 1 / 3 gallon for an average of 4 "just for more flexibility to change .


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

that small ring of metal mouths are new ventilation hole and they changed to give a new look in the car and of course to make space for enclosure of mid-range. 
Instead we decided to look old cars because the ventilation hole was square, and the reason was that the player somewhere down the central solace often be very inconvenient. I did exchange between the ventilation hole and central player 

Look o stock interior for this car 
















central console


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

and of course dressed in black leather 2 types to go with the rest of the seats and interior






















I made a mold of fiber glass from the famous bottle of Coca-Cola as having the right size


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

To achieve a symmetry with the left side of the dash where there are signs the board we built place for additional gauges oil pressure, oil temperature and voltmeter( measures volt batteries) and change the air ventilation and player.


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

First Audison VRX 6.420 it's 4 channels normal + 2 channels for subwoofer.

In first changed to a 2 + subwoofer horses, one 3-way + 2 subwoofer in full active mode and here more amplifiers appearance by mid-range speaker and the second subwoofer.

When a become a Focal dealer I make this demo car Focal ( whit may money no sponsored because Focal don't have sponsorship policy ).
To say that audio competition is on the 1 place for this car and as a result of tests performed and listening I decide to change. Now it's very difficult to sell this so I stayed with them and use them.

as a personal opinion Focal amplifiers are below many other companies that genesis, BRAX or audison and more in other companies and less known who amplifiers on lamps (tube).


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work sir I especially like the way your door panels came out. That dash I'm sure will look great when you finish it. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> Nice work sir I especially like the way your door panels came out. That dash I'm sure will look great when you finish it. I can't wait to see more pics.


thank you ,
I finish the A- piller and dash . Now i am hold , because It's winter time and maybe i change the speakers and amps whit tube .


----------



## snoogy (Oct 1, 2008)

wow nice set up


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

nice install. what midrange are you changing to? what didn't you like about focal 3w2?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think this will be the first time I'd ever see someone "remove" a set of Focal Utopia B7's. Wow. My 2 cents. Love "most" of the car. I'm beyond anal retentive though so a couple of things stand out for me. Stitching on the console piece looks a little "rough". Mainly I guess it's just an alignment issue on some of the stitching. Door panels look really good. Maybe doing an insert in the bottom middle would have broken it up a little. 

Please don't take this as negativety...just my opinion. :blush: Look forward to seeing the finished picks.

Shane


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

wow... crazy amount of work!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Excellent intall but many that car is ugly!!! =)


----------



## Jeffzoom (Jul 26, 2008)

*poke*.....it's....a.....rover....man....you've probably put the net worth of Sri Lanka in that thing...


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

bigwise1 said:


> nice install. what midrange are you changing to? what didn't you like about focal 3w2?


hello
the mid range 3w2 is the only thing that I liked form this set Be7


maybe a change all system whit hybrid audio.


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

@jonnyanalog - linked to the car tastes do not discuss

@Jeffzoom --I put enough money to buy another car 1-2

@ssmith100 - the central console will rebuild that out too well.


----------



## AdrianD (Aug 13, 2008)

Hurry up man, I want to hear it when it's done


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

AdrianD said:


> Hurry up man, I want to hear it when it's done


rabdare


----------



## AdrianD (Aug 13, 2008)

alexdumi said:


> rabdare


You got me there :blush:


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nice work man.it'll be worth waiting for some updates.


----------

